# ISO Bread Recipes



## Russell (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have any good ones? please post.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 27, 2004)

Cheese Biscuits like Red Lobster's

1 cup milk
1/3 cup mayo
1 tablespoon sugar or 3 pkgs Splenda
2 cups flour
1/4 cup american cheese, grated
melted margarine or butter
garlic powder
american cheese food

Combine milk, mayo, sugar and flour. Beat with mixer at high speed, not
quite 1 minute until smooth and completely combined. Remove beaters. Use rubber spatula to streak the dough with 1/4 cup cheese food. Drop batter equally between 10 paper-lined muffin wells. Drizzle top of each with 1 teaspoon melted margarine and dust each with a little garlic powder plus 1 scant teaspoon additional cheese food.

Bake at 350° ..25 to 30 minutes or until golden brown and tripled in size. Cool in pan on racks for 30 minutes.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 9, 2004)

Green Tomato Bread:

3 eggs
2 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
3 tsp vanilla
3 cups flour
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp baking powder
2 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp cloves
2 cups finely chopped green tomatoes

Heat oven to 325°.  Beat eggs until fluffy.  Add sugar, oil, vanilla, salt, baking powder and spices.  Mix well.  Stir in flour.  Mix well.  Fold in tomatoes.  Bake in 2 greased and floured loaf pans for 1 hour or until toothpick comes out clean... Makes two loaves.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 9, 2004)

English Muffin Loaf

2 packages dry yeast
6 cups unsifted flour
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon baking soda
2 cups milk
½ cup water
Cornmeal

Combine 3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, salt, and baking soda.  Heat liquids until very warm (120-130º).  Add to dry mixture and beat well.  Stir in rest of flour to make a stiff batter.  Spoon into two (8½ x 4½) loaf pans that have been greased and sprinkled with cornmeal.  Cover and let rise in a warm place for 45 minutes.  Bake at 400º for 25 minutes.  Remove from pans immediately and let cool.


----------



## karaburun (Feb 26, 2005)

*Here´s a German wunderfull recipe for 

Buttermilkbread

(first in German for me to translate)


Buttermilchbrot

Zutaten für  Portionen 
500 ml Buttermilch  
250 ml Wasser  
1 Würfel Hefe, oder 2 P. Trockenhefe  
1 EL Zucker, evt. nur 1/2 EL  
1 EL Salz  
550 g Mehl (Weizenvollkornmehl)  
200 g Haferflocken, kernige  
50 g Sonnenblumenkerne  
  Fett für die Form  

ZUBEREITUNG 
 Zuerst die Hefe mit dem lauwarmen Wasser auflösen. Dann die anderen Zutaten hinzufügen. Die Buttermilch kommt kalt aus dem Kühlschrank dazu. Alles mit dem Handrührgerät zu einem weichen Teig verkneten. Der Teig ist sehr feucht, wie ein dicker Brei.
In eine gefettete Kastenform (30 cm) geben und mehrmals einschneiden. 30 Minuten gehen lassen. Anschließend im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200 Grad ca. 1 Stunde backen.  


500 ml Buttermilk
250 ml lukewarm water
1 piese fresh yeast (in Germany 42 g)or 2 pakages dry yeast
1 Soupspoon salt
1/2- 1 Soupspoon Sugar
550 g Wholemealflour from wheat or something else
200 g Oatflakes
50-100g Sunnflower seeds

From all this ingredients you make a dough. Put it in a oiled or buttered Bread pan. Wait till the size is doubble from normal. Than put it in oven on 200°C for a hour.

 This bread is very delicous. Ideal for cheese or banger (Wurst in Scheiben für aufs Brot)


lg Tanja*


----------



## nicole (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't trust myself with making bread   so I use my bread machine EVERY time


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

Double Quick Dinner Rolls

_For Hamburger buns: Increase flour to 2 3/4 cups.  After stirring down batter, divide into 8 equal parts.  Shape each part into a smooth ball with lightly greased fingers.  Place about 1 inch apart on greased baking sheet.  Let rise until double, 20-30 minutes.  Beat 1 egg yolk and 1 T. water slightly and brush over buns.

Bake at 400 for about 15 minutes. These will be very large hamburger buns.  If you want smaller ones, divide into 12 parts._

1 package dry yeast
1 cup warm water (105-115 degrees)
2 T. sugar
1 t. salt
1 egg
2 T. shortening
2 1/4 cups flour, unbleached

Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixing bowl (or food processor).  Add sugar, salt, egg, shortening and 1 cup of flour.  Beat until smooth.  Stir in remining flour; continue stirring until smooth.  It will pour and be very gooey and sticky (like cake batter).  Scrape batter from side of bowl; cover.

Let rise in warm place until double aoubt 30 minutes.  Spoon into 8 greased large muffin tins, filling each about 1/2 full.  Let rise until batter reaches top of tin, about 20-30 minutes. Bake 400 for 15 minutes.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

Double Quick Dinner Rolls

_For Hamburger buns: Increase flour to 2 3/4 cups.  After stirring down batter, divide into 8 equal parts.  Shape each part into a smooth ball with lightly greased fingers.  Place about 1 inch apart on greased baking sheet.  Let rise until double, 20-30 minutes.  Beat 1 egg yolk and 1 T. water slightly and brush over buns.

Bake at 400 for about 15 minutes. These will be very large hamburger buns.  If you want smaller ones, divide into 12 parts._

1 package dry yeast
1 cup warm water (105-115 degrees)
2 T. sugar
1 t. salt
1 egg
2 T. shortening
2 1/4 cups flour, unbleached

Dissolve yeast in warm water in large mixing bowl (or food processor).  Add sugar, salt, egg, shortening and 1 cup of flour.  Beat until smooth.  Stir in remining flour; continue stirring until smooth.  It will pour and be very gooey and sticky (like cake batter).  Scrape batter from side of bowl; cover.

Let rise in warm place until double aoubt 30 minutes.  Spoon into 8 greased large muffin tins, filling each about 1/2 full.  Let rise until batter reaches top of tin, about 20-30 minutes. Bake 400 for 15 minutes.


----------



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

Dutch Babies

3 T. butter
3 eggs
pinch salt
1/2 cup flour
1/2 cup milk

Preheat oven to 400.  Place butter in 10 & 1/2 inch skillet and heat butter in oven.

Mix eggs, salt, flour, and milk.  Pour melted hot butter into egg mixture.  Then pour mixture into skillet.  Bake at 400 for 15-20 minutes.  Cut in wedges.  Sprinkle with powdered sugar.


----------

